# Damon Intruder Quality, Realibility?



## ToysnTow (Jan 22, 2007)

Just joined your site but not new to RVing.  Have a 1997 Dolphin with Tag that was recently refurnished with ultraleather and wood floors thoughout.  Love the continuous threads!

My wife and I have been RVing for over 5 years and love it but need to move up to a larger home with diesel for towing and hill climbing.  We were sold on Monaco coach corpartion products until we went to the Tampa Super Show last weekend and saw the Damon Tuscany.

Amazing interior quality for the money with same features as other coaches.  Seemed price was affordable and dealer was willing to move heavily on price.  I do realize some shortcomings- rubber TPO roof instead of fiberglass and only 1 year warranty - Boo!  The unit comes with a Cat C-7 350 hp instead of my preferred cummins.  Does anyone on this forum own a newer Tuscany Since Thor products purchased the division a few years ago?  Any inside experiences or owner forum information would be appreciated before we make this major decision.  Part timers now but moving to full time within 18 months.

Freightliner chassis vs. Monacos ?

Thank You :question:


----------



## ToysnTow (Jan 22, 2007)

RE: Damon Intruder Quality, Realibility?

Sorrrrrry!  On the previous post I meant to title it Damon Tuscany not Intruder.  Can I have titled changed??  Thank you


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 22, 2007)

Re: Damon Intruder Quality, Realibility?

ToysnTow, welcome to the forum.  Using my tried and true method (counting complaints) of evaluating RV's, I can honestly say I haven't heard anything disparaging about Damon RV's.  I can say I have heard that Monaco has slipped recently and is not up to previous standards. :approve:


----------



## Tkelly4371 (Feb 6, 2007)

Re: Damon Intruder Quality, Realibility?

In response to your question on a Monaco vs' the Tuscany. I can tell you a few important things to consider. Monaco as you know is built on the roadmaster chasis whereas the Tuscany is built on the Freightliner. An advantage of the freightliner is the fact that it has almost 30% more storage capacity thanks to the fact that you dont have the additional airbags in the way. The four airbags in the Freightliner work just as well as the Roadmasters 8 in fact holding the same amount of air. I find the wheel cut to be excellent on the Freightliner, I often take my customers on test drives and show them how easy it is to turn around in a cul de sac with out having to do a three point turn. In regards to Damon since it was taken over by Thor, I feel that Tuscany is one of the nicest coaches for the money in that class of Diesel pushers. They have some incredible floorplans. In fact my favorite is the new 4076 with the two large slides. I to agree with you that i prefer the cummins but i have found that the Cat 350 is a nice motor which performs nice and has a excelent track record in my shop. If you have any questions please email me


----------

